# freebsd-update to 10.0-BETA1



## cmeerw (Oct 17, 2013)

Is updating via freebsd-update to 10.0-BETA1 supposed to work? (I.e. `freebsd-update -r 10.0-BETA1 upgrade`) Because it always tells me about a failed integrity check:


```
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-BETA1 from update6.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
```

BTW, updating to 9.2-RELEASE via freebsd-update earlier worked fine (this is on amd64).


----------



## fonz (Oct 17, 2013)

cmeerw said:
			
		

> Is updating via freebsd-update to 10.0-BETA1 supposed to work?


No, that's not an official release (whereas 9.2-RELEASE is).


----------



## Juanitou (Oct 17, 2013)

The announcement says that it is due to a last minute problem:



> Important note to freebsd-update(8) users:  Due to a last minute problem
> found in the 10.0-BETA1 freebsd-update(8) builds, freebsd-update(8) is
> NOT supported for 10.0-BETA1 upgrades.  Please do not use
> freebsd-update(8) to upgrade to 10.0-BETA1.


----------



## Ajax (Jan 20, 2014)

here was my stupid message. it is obsolete now


----------

